# Unknown cichlid.. peacock?



## PeppaChica (May 9, 2010)

I have recently "adopted" the cichlid tank at the elementary school where I work (water changes, & feeding is the extent of my care for this tank, but it is more than it was getting before I took over!) There are several different fish in it, but I am curious as to what kinds of cichlids are residing there. They are VERY large and established!

Is this fish some type of peacock? I am new to trying to figure out cichlid types.. Any input would be great! Thanks! (Sorry the pics aren't great...)


----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

it looks like it's a green terror cichlid. i think they are south american not african.


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

It looks nice!


----------



## PeppaChica (May 9, 2010)

If that's the case... This tank is quite the variety!!.. 1 yellow lab, 1 albino cichlid, 1 copadichromis borleyi, 1 red empress, & 1 (possible) green terror cichlid!


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Definately a green terror.


----------



## ptoSYG27 (Feb 16, 2010)

Easily a green terror no doubt.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Unquestionably a green terror, for certain.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Are not they called "Gold Saum", and not the true terror :lol:

...of course they still sell it as Green Terror. Kept the same.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=502


----------



## n.o.musicman (Aug 27, 2009)

Green Terror. Just keep an eye on him they can get agressive and also the water the water parameters as far as ph is different for south americans. They also can get quite big. What size is the tank?


----------



## n.o.musicman (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes they are also known as either a silver saum or a glod saum depending on the color stripe they have


----------



## PeppaChica (May 9, 2010)

The tank is 125 gal and it has been set up 2+ years. I have no idea what the ph or anything is. I adopted it because the pump went out and wasn't even pumping any water around for like 3 weeks (it was NASTY), so i got the filter fixed, changed the water & cleaned up the rock/sand... The albino looking cichlid is usually the weak link, but I have never observed any major aggression concerns. The teacher that set the tank up over 2 years ago is now teaching in Japan... so I'm not sure he left anyone in charge of it  But the fish are definitely troopers!


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Green Terror for sure. I have one about that size or larger.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hmm, is it a green terror? :lol:


----------

